# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Очень старая вещь

## Oksana1

При ремонте в квартире-
Бунина, 18-раньше там был доходный дом с внутренними дворовыми домами С. Баржанского, 1875-1878, арх. Гонсиоровский Ф.В- была обнаружена вот такая вещь в отличном состоянии,чугунное литье.Размер большой-26=26,маленькой 17=17.Была аккуратно демонтирована,помыта просто водой без всякой химии. Кирпич из этой же печки.На нем надпись-H.LondonII. Идет в подарок к дверцам.Дверцы печки продаются только в паре. Цена-100у.е или по курсу на день продажи(с торгом). Дверцы живут там же,где и сняты,ни куда не перемещаются-бо слишком тяжелые.

----------


## Маленький Мук

Знаю что наглость, но дам цену базара новой. Кирпич не интересует. И где болт с прижимной планки?

----------


## Oksana1

Скажу больше-я даже знаю за каким амбаром даром...Запчасти все есть-забыли поставить.Торг ни кто не отменял

----------


## Йолка-Палка

Какая красота!

----------


## МТ

вещь то конечно старая но особо ценности не имеет т.к. это запчасть.Это все равно что курок от старого ружья ))

----------


## vic-toriya

Обрыдалась глядя на эти  дверцы, такие же  были у нас на   " полугрубке ",  в доме где я жила в далеком-далеком детстве!
Хочется , чтобы попали в хорошие руки!
Удачной продажи!!!

----------


## Oksana1

В продаже-торгуемся-не стесняемся

----------


## gao

Актуальности эти задвижки не потеряли, мало того что они старые, они ещё и целые, их можно реально дальше эксплуатировать. Я бы пропескоструил, покрыл бы пековым лаком и в грубку встроил бы. Однозначно хорошие вещи, за цену не скажу поскольку сравнивать с г...м которое продают в хозтоварах не имеет смысла.

----------


## Кокс-

цена ей 50 гривасов на метале

----------


## vic-toriya

это вещь на знатока... ценителя,...  терпение и он найдется!

----------


## буква

я б не продавала...

----------


## Oksana1

В продаже

----------


## Персик!

я б тоже не продавала б.

даже если у Вас хай-тек сделан... 
Я б открыла один из печных каналов (а мне кажется, что их у Вас есть и не один) Привела б его в чувство. Можно заказать в кузне буржуйку под эти дверки. И вернуть эту вещь на её почётное законное место. 100% таким вариантом камина Вы поразите любого гостя. 
Все , почему то , обязательно заказывают дорогущие точечное освещение, например, или венецианку. И не кто потом эту "красоту" незамечает

Такие  вещи всех привлекают, стоят дешево, но делать их люди не хотят. Заказывают дорогущие однотипные отделки ("евростандарт") 
Примените эту дверцы и ещё дети Ваши будут ею хвастаться.
(Только реставрацию надо заказать и не делать самим!) 

а можно ещё тандыр заказать (если есть дом или дача) и каказать тем же мастерам монтаж этой дверки 

http://lviv.etov.ua/product/667392-pech-chugunnaya-burguyka.html 
http://image.etov.ua/storage/640x640/0/1/c/a/01ca5218701cfaa53f5b929222f91c88.jpg 
http://www.kaminbanya.ru/catalog/21/539-interior.html 
http://www.ds07.ru/goods/1253273/ 
http://www.muratordom.com.ua/ustanov...,18_22739.html

погуглите "буржуйка" , "польская буржуйка" . На староконке можно поспрашивать мастеров. В квартирах в старах домах встраивают камины к старым печным каналам. Можно встроить и буржуйку.

----------


## Oksana1

Всем спасибо за интерес к темке-но штукенция продается как есть-естественно с торгом

----------

